# Calor v Flogas



## sagart (Jul 23, 2012)

Having problems up here with Calor supply & pricing..
A Flogas dealer claims that their 4.5kg. is a direct replacement for Calor's 4.5kg. butane.
Has anyone experience of moving from Calor to them? 
Do they use the same screw fittings so that they really are interchangeable?


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jul 23, 2012)

their propane defiantly is we have also just changed over but don't know about butane fittings:wave:


----------



## Yogihughes (Jul 23, 2012)

At one point, my 2 Butane cylinders were 1xFlogas and 1xCalor, fittings exactly the same.


----------



## camper (Jul 23, 2012)

I switched to Flogas because they were cheaper and also the dealers seem so helpful they don't mind swapping cylinder sizes or types i.e butane for propane.


----------



## harrow (Jul 23, 2012)

sagart said:


> Having problems up here with Calor supply & pricing..
> A Flogas dealer claims that their 4.5kg. is a direct replacement for Calor's 4.5kg. butane.
> Has anyone experience of moving from Calor to them?
> Do they use the same screw fittings so that they really are interchangeable?



Yes they are fully interchangeable, if flogas is cheaper buy that. I would point out my experience of buying a bottled gas heater via the internet direct order from flogas was a struggle.

On a positive note rural flogas dealers have given me 19kg propane bottles without any deposit, calor dealers are not so helpful.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 23, 2012)

think you will find all flogas bottles over 11kg are deposit free .thats what they tell me at our local depot .its at ther end of my road and very helpful they are too.


----------



## bopper (Jul 23, 2012)

I use 1 x Calor and 1 x Flogas.  I would prefer to use all Flogas but they seem to have a lot less outlets.
Flogas agents are more helpful and the product is cheaper.

I am a little bias here though because I used to supply the entertainment for their corporate dinners years ago.


----------



## Greytop (Aug 4, 2012)

*Eurogas*

Having bought our motorhome a few months ago I assumed we had a propane flowgas bottle fitted as it was 11kg and believe the Calor gas equivolent is 13kg.
However when removing the bottle, I noted that it was stamped with "Eurogas", anybody come across this before, I did a search on the web and note they are based in Warwickshire. So this leaves me with the problem of exchanging when the bottle becomes empty.
They look identical to flogas bottles, does anyone know if I would be able to swap at a flogas dealer.


----------



## bopper (Aug 4, 2012)

Flogas dealers are certainly more helpful than Calor! Calor will not take any other cylinders but their own and will always charge a deposit if you don't have one of their empties.  Some Flogas will exchange any other cylinder makes.
As has been stated on here; you can get an empty cylinder at (a) Council rufuse tip. (b) on ebay  or you just could be lucky if you go to any local flytip places.

Best of luck.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Aug 4, 2012)

once again it would help if people put their location down in their profile, so as in this case (greytop) a member may be able to help out with an empty bottle ect :wave:


----------



## vwalan (Aug 4, 2012)

if flogas dont charge deposits on bottles over 11kg just get one or two. 
they will take others in exchange .but possibly sell them to the calor dealers . 
certainly free down here you just pay for the gas.


----------



## sagart (Aug 4, 2012)

Down in Devon at present in a non-mobile area....but thanks for advice and help.


----------



## witzend (Aug 4, 2012)

Your in luck then Devon is full of Flogas distributors and they don't charge deposits when possible Goggle it


----------



## Hawkmoon (Aug 5, 2012)

On the Flogas web site they require a £30.62 deposit on an 11kg cylinder, but the price of the gas is £25.73 ....

11kg Propane Gas Cylinder | Online Shop | Flogas


----------

